# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Paragon Nha Trang ( 3 sao )

## tuvandulichnhatrang

*KHÁCH SẠN PARAGON* 
Địa chỉ : Vĩnh Nguyên , Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa




Khách sạn KIM CƯƠNG - PARAGON là một khách sạn tiên phong đầu tiên được  xây dựng tại khu Biệt thự cao cấp AN VIÊN Nha trang, Khách sạn có tổng  công suất là 70 phòng được thiết kế theo phong cách hiện đại, đơn gian,  đẹp mắt, từ tất cả các phòng các bạn đều có thể ngắm được cảnh bình minh  rực rỡ trên bờ vịnh tuyện đẹp của Nha trang.
 Bên cạnh đó các bạn còn có  thể thưởng tức các món ăn mà mình ưu thích tại nhà hàng Paragon hoặc ai  đó có nhu cầu riêng biệt đều có thể tìm cho mình một phòng ăn cá nhân  dưới tầng hầm ( nhưng đừng vội nghĩ răng nó bí ẩn, chúng được thiết rất  hài hòa để các bạn cảm nhận được sự riêng tư của mình nhưng không bị gò  bó bởi không gian và thời gian - đến và thưởng thức điều tôi đang viết).  Khách sạn còn có một nơi dành cho các bạn thích thưởng thức rượu vang  mang phong cách Châu Âu mà người ta thường gọi là Wine testing đó chính  là wine cellar của chúng tôi.
 Nếu sau một ngày mệt mỏi hay bạn vừa trải  qua một chuyến đi dài hãy đến với Paragon massage nơi đó sẻ giúp bạn trở  lại trạng thái cân bằng mà bạn mong muốn. Nếu ai đó nói rằng " Úi khách  sạn đó xa quá " đừng nghỉ vậy chúng tôi luôn có dịch vụ hỗ trợ bằng  shullte bus theo giờ đối với quý khách đi theo cộng đồng, hoặc ai đó  muốn tự do hơn hãy gặp lễ tân và thuê xe máy với giá hỗ trợ chúng tôi đã  san sàng để phục vụ nhu cầu đó cho quý khách. 
Hãy đến với PARAGON và ngắm nhìn vẻ đẹp của viên kim cương đó ! Chúng  tôi luôn " TÔN VINH PHÚT GIÂY THƯ GIÃN - IN RESPECT OF RELAX TIME " của  bạn. 











*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ : Phòng điều hành công ty Du Lịch Anh Nguyên
Đc : 8 / 27 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật , Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa
Phone : 058.6 254 681
Mr Nguyên : 0908 898 475
Mr An : 0918 238 154* 



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## andynguyen

Một khách sạn đẹp, có thể sẽ ở đây trong thời gian tới

----------

